# Massey Ferguson 2615



## ronc (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey everyone new to the forum and this is my first post. Anybody got any experiance with the 2615 2-wheel drive, if so what do you think about the tractor. Also what do you think about simpson engines?


----------

